# Ssfot Micro-shooter Challenge!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, so you made your Altoid slingshot or your PFS or maybe got your Luck Rings in the mail, now it's time to use them!
This month's Slingshotforum Online Tournament (SSFOT) will feature a Micro-Shooter Challenge. If it's small enough to fit in the palm of your hand, it's in. If you have to ask if it's too big, it probably is







. You rarely see these in competition but people who use them rave about them, so let's see them in action.
The challenge is: number of consecutive hits on a hanging can from 33'. These will be submitted in the "Enteries" section of the tournament, just like the other divisions.
Like the other divisions you will need to verify distance and yourself and the target will need to be visiable in the video. Ammo is unlimited, shoot whatever you like. Please show your slingshot before you shoot. Pop can, bean can or soup can.
This should be alot of fun, good luck!


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

One entry or many entries? Sounds macro cool.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Let's do like the Open Class, as many as you want.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i'm into that.


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

cool, I get to put the woodpecker to the test, I'm in


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Poquito alhambre resortera


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's the spirit! Glad you guys are feelin' it.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Rigged and ready to go


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Rigged and ready to go


I just gotta see that in action! I have never seen chains used on a small shooter

Cool


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

well, one thing I learned this morning while practicing with my woodpecker is that when an 11mm steel ball hits your thumb knuckle it makes me holler Hidy Ho!!
like M1 thumb, we must have a term for the catty shooters.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

richblades said:


> well, one thing I learned this morning while practicing with my woodpecker is that when an 11mm steel ball hits your thumb knuckle it makes me holler Hidy Ho!!
> like M1 thumb, we must have a term for the catty shooters.


I did this on Monday with a 7/16" hexnut (as heavy as a 1/2" steel ball but pointy!). Shot myself square in the thumbnail while trying out my "instinctive shooting". Kids were standing right there so I couldn't even swear. 
Hidy ho, indeed!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

M_J said:


> well, one thing I learned this morning while practicing with my woodpecker is that when an 11mm steel ball hits your thumb knuckle it makes me holler Hidy Ho!!
> like M1 thumb, we must have a term for the catty shooters.


I did this on Monday with a 7/16" hexnut (as heavy as a 1/2" steel ball but pointy!). Shot myself square in the thumbnail while trying out my "instinctive shooting". Kids were standing right there so I couldn't even swear.
Hidy ho, indeed!
[/quote]
i think kids would be learning some new words that day!!


----------

